# Church Roof Repairs



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

Not sure if it really counts as commercial :whistling: but does anyone have any experience doing them? Do you activley promote this service?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We do them on the flat roofs all the time, have done a number of reroofs also. Some times some shady dealings go on, IE donate to the chruch and you get the job but for the most part they are no different then any other building.


----------



## anthonyc12 (Jul 10, 2013)

yes it falls under commercial construction category. no i have not done that myself. but i have some professionals here who helps me all the time. if you want i can give you their reference. By the way what actually you want to be done?


----------

